# Irland 07



## Roach (10. März 2007)

Moin Boardies,

wollen dieses Jahr im Sep. nach Carrick und dann mit dem Hausboot weiter. Ist glaube ich das sechste mal, aber zuerst ab Carrick on shannon. Wer war denn 06(oder früher) dort und hat ein paar Tipps (Hotspots etc.;+ ) für Pikes ?

Gruß 

Roach


----------



## MrFloppy (11. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

'morgen!
2004 war ich mit meiner - damals freundin, jetzt frau - in irland. wir hatten auch ein hausboot in carrick.on-shannon gemietet. das hechtfischen lief i.d.r. so ab, dass meine freundin das boot im standgas steuerte und ich auf dem "sonnendeck" die ruten im auge behielt. soll heissen: schleppangeln mit 2 ruten, köder waren wobbler im barschdesign, größe so 15cm. die hechte bissen im fluss recht gut, aber auch an den breiteren ausbuchtungen gabs ordentlich bisse. 
es reicht m.e. aber eine rute aus, da ein doppeldrill einen ganz schön zum rotieren bringt. 
die hechte waren im schnitt 70 - 80 cm groß, der größte war ca. 95cm. ach ja: die irischen hechte kämpfen wesentlich stärker als die deutschen - finde ich.

gruß und viel spass in irland.
gregor


----------



## Breamhunter (11. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Roach schrieb:


> Wer war denn 06(oder früher) dort und hat ein paar Tipps (Hotspots etc.;+ )  ?



Die Hotspots sind doch mit einem dicken Stern auf der Karte gekennzeichnet:q



> die irischen hechte kämpfen wesentlich stärker als die deutschen - finde ich.


Es ist erwiesen, daß es die kampfstärksten Hechte Europas sind#6


----------



## Roach (11. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die Hotspots sind doch mit einem dicken Stern auf der Karte gekennzeichnet:q
> 
> Ich meinte doch nicht den Altoelausschank, sondern die Hechtstellen. Aber richtig ist, das ich mich natürlich nicht klar definiert habe.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis an den Koch !#g


----------



## Pikefisher (13. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

war 2004 in CoS.

Einen wunderbaren Hotspot findest du wenn du von CoS in Richtung Norden fährst. Nicht weit und du kannst links in Richtung Lough Key fahren. Genau bei der Einfahrt den Anker werfen (bitte genau darauf achten, dass der auch wirklich hält) und dann mit dem Dinghi die Bucht links davon befischen. Dort gibt es zahlreiche metrige Hechte. Siehe unseren Reisebericht auf http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com .

Auf der Fahrt zu der Bucht am Schilf entlang schleppen (nur mit dem Dinghi bitte). Da findet man zahlreiche Brown Trouts.

LG
Marc

*

*


----------



## saschuh (13. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hi ,

ich kann Pikefisher nur Recht geben . Die "Kreuzung" ist echt super . Aber nicht nur links rein , sondern auch mal in die rechte Bucht reinwerfen . 
Wenn man in Richtung Leitrim fährt , kommt man vor der Hartley Bridge an große Pflanzenteppiche vorbei . Auch hier langsam mit dem Dingih vorbeischleppen . 

Hallo Pikefisher ,

Hechte haben wir in Carrick schon eine Menge gefangen , aber eine Brown Trout hatten wir noch nicht .
Kannst Du mir einen Ködertip geben ?
Am 31.03 geht es endlich auf nach Anita und Sven . Wir können es kaum erwarten .

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## Pikefisher (14. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Sascha,

schön wieder mal was von dir in einem Forum zu lesen.

Hast du dir den Bericht von 2004 angeschaut? Ist doch wirklich ne schöne Brown Trout.

Wir hatten die selbstgebastelten Streamer als Köder verwendet, so ca. 10 - 15 cm lang. Wir wollten eigentlich auf Hechte fischen, doch gebissen haben dort nur die Trouts.  Kurz hinter der ersten roten Markierung fingen wir an zu schleppen. Eigentlich dachten wir, dass wir an Unterwasserpflanzen hängen bleiben, doch es waren die Trouts.

Erst in der Bucht gingen uns dann die Pikes ins "Netz".


Ein Bild der Streamer kann ich dir gerne mailen wenn du magst.

Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Feldkirch
Marc

P.S.: Sag Anita und Sven einen schönen Gruß von mir. Ich werde sie dann ja in 59 Tagen belästigen können.


----------



## saschuh (14. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hi Marc ,

die Trout hatte ich schon gesehen , super !!!
Habe wohl überlesen , dass Ihr zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Carrick gefischt habt . 

Würde mich über ein Bild deiner "Wunderwaffe" sehr freuen und auf deinen Reisebericht bin ich auch schon gespannt . Ich hoffe , es werden wieder so schöne Fische zu sehen sein .
Ich werde natürlich auch über unsere Fänge berichten .

Die Grüße werden selbstverständlich weitergeleitet .


Gruß ,
Sascha .


----------



## Pikefisher (15. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Sascha,

hier der Link zu den "Wunderwaffen". Hatte ich schon im Thema "Irland 2005" eingestellt gehabt (5. Eintrag):

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59000

Gruß 
Marc


----------



## Caftain (17. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

meine Kumpels und ich waren letztes Jahr im April von Carrick aus für eine Woche mit dem Hausboot unterwegs (dieses Jahr fahren wir ab Portumna im Oktober).
Carrick bietet übrigens eine gute Infrastruktur (falls Du noch Tips brauchst, gebe ich gerne Auskunft).

Zum Angeln:
Wir haben fast nur vom Boot aus geschleppt, mit dem Dinghi waren wir nicht so oft unterwegs. 

Immer schön langsam schleppen, möglichst dicht an der Schilfkante vorbei!

Die Ausbeute (insgesamt 9 Hechte in 6 Tagen) war etwas bescheiden, da die Außentemperaturen für April viel zu niedrig lagen!
Eigentlich war die südliche Richtung von Carrick ganz aussichtsreich: 
-Im Lough Tap haben wir Hecht gefangen. 
-Richtung Albert-Schleuse haben wir auch was erwischt.
-Carranadoe (Grange, Kilglass, Mountain-River) ist schon von   der Landschaft ein absolutes "muss"!


Zur Köderwahl:

Spinner und Blinker laufen meiner Meinung zu hoch,
bei uns kamen ausnahmslos große Wobbler und Gummifische zum Einsatz (16 cm aufwärts, stellenweise 20-25 cm). 
Mein Kumpel hat einen Hecht auf ein geschlepptes Jerk-Bait erwischt!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

Mfg Caftain

P.S 
Die irischen Fischereibestimungen für Hechtfang haben sich 
seit Oktober 2006 geändert!


----------



## Roach (23. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo Roach,
> 
> meine Kumpels und ich waren letztes Jahr im April von Carrick aus für eine Woche mit dem Hausboot unterwegs (dieses Jahr fahren wir ab Portumna im Oktober).
> Carrick bietet übrigens eine gute Infrastruktur (falls Du noch Tips brauchst, gebe ich gerne Auskunft).
> ...


----------



## saschuh (23. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hi Roach ,

in Carrick gibt es einen Tesco-Supermarkt und einen Super Value . 
Der Tesco-Supermarkt ist aber ein schönes Stück weg . Wenn man aus Südlicher Richtung nach Carrick kommt , kann man diesen hinter der Privat-Marina sehen .
Den Super-Value erreicht man leicht zu Fuß .
Entweder man geht über die Brücke und dann immer geradeaus , oder man legt mit dem Beiboot gegenüber von ESL und CC am anderen Ufer an und geht das letzte Stück zu Fuß .
Im Ort selber gibt es 2 oder 3 kleinere Märkte . 

Gruß ,

Sascha .


----------



## saschuh (23. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Nocheinmal ein Hallo ,

wir sind im Mai das erste Mal in Portumna und wollen dort natürlich auch angeln . 
Nur wissen wir noch nicht ob wir mit dem Dinghi den Shannon beangeln sollen oder wenn der Wind mitspielt auf dem Lough Derg unser Glück versuchen sollen .
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben ?

Hi Marc ,

die Sreamer sehen echt klasse aus .
Ich habe selber noch nie mit dieser Köderart gefischt , aber ich werde mir für unsere zweite Reise mal welche besorgen .


Gruß , 
Sascha .


----------



## Roach (24. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo,

was wollt Ihr denn fangen ? 

Hecht ?

Oder auch Tipps zur Gastronomie ?

Gruß

Roach#a


----------



## Pikefisher (24. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



saschuh schrieb:


> Nocheinmal ein Hallo ,
> 
> wir sind im Mai das erste Mal in Portumna und wollen dort natürlich auch angeln .
> Nur wissen wir noch nicht ob wir mit dem Dinghi den Shannon beangeln sollen oder wenn der Wind mitspielt auf dem Lough Derg unser Glück versuchen sollen .
> ...


 

*Gruß*
*Marc*


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



saschuh schrieb:


> Nocheinmal ein Hallo ,
> 
> wir sind im Mai das erste Mal in Portumna und wollen dort natürlich auch angeln .
> Nur wissen wir noch nicht ob wir mit dem Dinghi den Shannon beangeln sollen oder wenn der Wind mitspielt auf dem Lough Derg unser Glück versuchen sollen .
> Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben ?



Mahlzeit, ich würde auch den Shannon vorziehen. Auf dem Lough Derg brauchste mindestens 14 Tage um zu wissen wo der Hammer hängt (steht). Wir waren schon 5 mal von Portumna aus gestartet. (Immer mit der ollen Tante Roach:q). Nach Norden Richtung Banagher/Shannonbridge/Athlone. Bei Shannonbridge geht links ein unscheinbares Flüßchen Namens River Suck ab. 
*Wahrscheinlich das beste Hechtgewässer Europas   #6
*
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt auf dem Shannon die Buchten abklappern. 

Die besten Pubs gibts übrigens auch in Banagher und Shannonbridge#g


----------



## Roach (24. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Nabend,

ich kann dem vorrigen Artikel, nur eins hinzufügen. Eine sehr gute Stelle ist noch flussaufwärts hinter dem Meelick Lock. Sehr viele Untiefen Buchten etc#6. Immer besser mit einem Angelboot.

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Pikefisher (25. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## saschuh (25. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo ,

danke für die Tips .
Zwischen Carrick und Banagher , inklusive River Suck und Lough Kay , haben wir den Shannon schon befischt . Nur nach Portumna sind wir noch nicht gekommen . 

Hi Marc ,

dass Du deine Streamer selbst bastelst weiß ich und die sehen echt super aus #6 . Nur wenn ich mir welche basteln würde , würden sie beim ersten Auftreffen auf dem Wasser auseinanderfallen . Habe mir gestern einen aus Holland mitgebracht und werde diesen nächste Woche , am Sonntag , in Lanesborough testen .
Unsere zweite Tour starten wir am 23.5 bei Waveline und wollen erstmal Richtung Portumna . 

Gruß ,

Sascha .


----------



## Caftain (28. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach, 

wie Sascha schon berichtet hat gibt es ausreichend große Supermärkte (Tesco, Super Value). 
Lidl gab es (glaub ich auch) in der Sligo Road (über Brücke).
Alle erschienen mir recht neu.
Tesco haben wir morgens um 6:00 besucht! Dort gibt es automatische Kassen (soviel mir bekannt ist, 24 Stunden geöffnet, Alkohohlverkauf allerdings erst gegen 11:00)

-Unser "Lieblingspub" war "The Anchorage Bar".
-"The Oarsman Bar" ist etwas "feiner" aber auch gut.
- Guter Anlegeplatz ist gegenüber des "Landmark Hotel" (alles gaaanz neu!) 
   Von dort bist Du in 5 Minuten in der "City"

Ich hoffe das ich Dir helfen konnte!?

Mfg
Caftain

P.S 
Ich bin an *allem *interessiert (Pubs, Einkaufen etc.) was mit Portumna (lohnt sich das Nest oder ist Banagher als Anlaufpunkt interessanter) zu tun hat!!


----------



## Breamhunter (28. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Ich bin an *allem *interessiert (Pubs, Einkaufen etc.) was mit Portumna (lohnt sich das Nest oder ist Banagher als Anlaufpunkt interessanter) zu tun hat!!



In Portumna gibts sehr gute Supermärkte. Linke Seite, direkt hinter der Burger-Schmiede. Wir haben dort immer den Grunvorrat für die Woche besorgt. Dann waren schonmal 250-300 Euronen wech|uhoh:. (Allerdings 150 davon für 3 Pal. Guinness) An der Kasse müßt ihr nach einem Chauffeur fragen. Dann kommt der Chef und fährt Euch die ca. 3 km bis zum Hafen|supergri. Die besseren Pubs gibts definitiv in den "kleineren" Dörfern Banagher und Shannonbridge. Auch einige Einkaufsläden wo man die Verpflegung aufstocken kann.#h


----------



## Caftain (29. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> In Portumna gibts sehr gute Supermärkte. Linke Seite, direkt hinter der Burger-Schmiede. Wir haben dort immer den Grunvorrat für die Woche besorgt.
> 
> Hallo Breamhunter,
> 
> ...


----------



## Roach (29. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Caftain,

da Breamhunter alles gesagt hat und unser Koch ist, kann ich der Versorgung nichts hinzufügen. In Shannonbridge bekommt man übrigens auch alles, nur nicht so umfangreich. Außerdem gibt es Killens, der Allrounder. Während der Eine ein paar Maggots kauft, der andere trockene Socken sucht und der dritte das Brot und die Butter bezahlt,#6  kanst Du im gleichen Laden an der Theeke ein frisch gezapftes Guinness ansaugen. Einfach nur Waaaaahnsinn ! :k 

Zum angeln im Suck. Schleppen bis der Arzt kommt mit dem Dinghi. Mit Wobbler etc.. Weißfisch ohne Ende! Gute Erfolge hatten, wir übrigens auch mit geschleppten Fisch.

Foto`s könnten von Breamhunter kommen, wenn der online ist.

Übrigens Danke für die Tipps.

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (30. März 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

hört sich alles vielversprechend an! 
Unser Smut wird sich über die "nahrungsergänzenden Tips" sicherlich freuen!

Die Idee mal beim Einkaufen was zu trinken hat auch was (sollten wir Zuhause auch haben, oder?:vik: )!


Nochmal danke für die Tips und viel Spaß bei eurer Planung!

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal in Irland, irgendwann, irgendwo am Shannon? 
Die Welt ist bekanntlicherweise ein Dorf!!
(beim letzten Aufenthalt habe ich rein zufällig einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen in Jamestown vor der Schleuse getroffen:q )

Mfg
caftain ("Shannoncrew", Bellheim/Südpfalz)


----------



## Roach (1. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Caftain,

eins haben wir noch vergessen. Geh in Portumna in den letzten Pub, auf der linke Seite (gegenüber kirche). Dann fragts du Chef :m wo u. wie was geht. Der ist gut im Thema. Übrigens sieht der aus wie ein Fisch. 

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Pikefisher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

:q @ all:

Und die Permits bekommt man dort wo man sein Hausboot gemietet hat. Ansonsten auch in jedem Angelshop.

Nur noch 39 Tage. Hurra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caftain (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Roach schrieb:


> Hallo Caftain,
> 
> eins haben wir noch vergessen. Geh in Portumna in den letzten Pub, auf der linke Seite (gegenüber kirche). Dann fragts du Chef :m wo u. wie was geht. Der ist gut im Thema. Übrigens sieht der aus wie ein Fisch.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Roach,
noch mal Danke für den ergänzenden Tip, ich werde mir die Info notieren!

Mfg caftain


----------



## Caftain (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Pikefisher schrieb:


> :q @ all:
> 
> Und die Permits bekommt man dort wo man sein Hausboot gemietet hat. Ansonsten auch in jedem Angelshop.
> 
> Nur noch 39 Tage. Hurra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Hallo Pikefischer,
wir wollen im "lower" Shannon im kommenden Oktober auf Hecht angeln!

Ist im Allgemeinen für diesen Bereich des Shannons, für das sogenannte "pike and coarse fishing" eine Permit nötig?

Mfg caftain


----------



## Pikefisher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo Pikefischer,
> wir wollen im "lower" Shannon im kommenden Oktober auf Hecht angeln!
> 
> Ist im Allgemeinen für diesen Bereich des Shannons, für das sogenannte "pike and coarse fishing" eine Permit nötig?
> ...


 
Hallo Caftain,

soweit mir bekannt ist für den Shannon nördlich ab Banagher oder Shannonbridge eine Permit nötig, darunter glaube ich nicht. Zur Sicherheit würde ich mir aber trotzdem eine zulegen, wer weiß. Die Dinger kosten glaube ich so um die € 7,00 - € 10,00 pro Woche oder auch für 2 W. Also nicht allzu viel Geld, wenn man bedenkt was das Guinness und der Jameson so kosten :q 

Wir befahren den Shannon jetzt schon seit 2000 und wurden noch nicht ein einziges mal kontrolliert. |kopfkrat Für was die dann solche Bestimmungen und Permits haben, wenn nicht kontrolliert wird |kopfkrat ?

Bei uns wird man täglich 3 - 4 mal kontrolliert, gerade gestern passiert.|gr: 

Ich such mir noch mal schnell die Bestimmungen bzw. Richtlinien für die Permits raus. Ich meld mich noch mal.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Pikefisher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

So das müsste eigentlich alles sagen:

Zitat aus www.shannon-info.de. Hoffentlich mit Zustimmung des WM.

*Republik Irland/Shannon-Region:*

Hier gibt es drei verschiedene Arten der Erlaubnisse/Lizenzen:

a) License: Wird nur für Lachs und Meerforelle benötigt. Verbunden damit ist ein Logbuch und eine Kennzeichnung der gefangenen Fische, plus ein Haufen Bestimmungen und Schonzeiten. Für den touristischen Angler somit weitgehend uninteressant.

b) Permit: Wird benötigt für Forellen, Nichtsalmoniden (Coarse Fish), Hechte, in den vom Shannon Regional Fisheries Board kontrollierten Gewässern. Kosten: 18 Euro für 21 Tage. Erhältlich online unter http://www.shannon-fishery-board.ie/shopping/licences-online.htm, bzw. bei den dort genannten Ausgabestellen.

c) Share Certificate: Gilt für Gewässer, die nicht unter b) fallen (siehe unten). Kostet 7 Euro für 21 Tage und wird in fast jedem Angeshop verkauft. Vertrieben wird es über die North Shannon Development Co-Operative Society.

Für die Shannon-Region bedeutet das Folgendes, solange man nicht auf Lachs oder Meerforelle angeln möchte:

1. Hauptlauf des Shannon
- Keine Permits oder Licenses erforderlich. Nördlich von Banagher Bridge ist ein Share Certificate erforderlich, südlich davon ist es freiwillig.

2. River Suck, River Inny, River Camlin, Little Brosna, Brosna River: Diese Gewässer fallen unter b), weil sie vom Shannon Regional Fisheries Board bewirtschaftet werden. Hier benötigt man ein Permit.

*Nordirland/Erne-Region*:
Hier benötigt man für alle Fische eine License des Fisheries Conservancy Board und ein Permit des jeweiligen Gewässerbesitzers (für das Erne-Revier ist dies das Landwirtschaftsministerium). 

Diese beiden gibt es als kombiniertes Ticket:
Kombinierte Coarse-Fish Erlaubnis, 14 Tage, 2 Angelruten: GBP 16,50.
Kombinierte Game-Fish Erlaubnis, 14 Tage, 1 Angelrute: GBP 22,50.


----------



## Caftain (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Marc,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche und rasche Antwort.
Ich denke das wir mit einem "Share certificate" für den Raum banagher "gut liegen". 
Für den "Suck" (für mich ein absolutes  *muss)* werden wir uns die regionale Permit besorgen!

Mfg caftain (Horst)


----------



## Pikefisher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Horst,

dann hoffe ich für euch, dass dann kein Hochwasser ist, sonst kommt ihr unter der Torfbahnbrücke nicht durch und der River ist nicht bis Balinasloe abzufischen - und wenn kein Hochwasser ist, dann laß uns wenigstens noch ein Paar Hechte über. 

Sag mal, wann bist du denn unterwegs. Ups, grade gesehen, dass du erst im Oktober in Irland bist. Na gut, dann lassen eben wir für euch noch ein paar Hechtchen im "Suck" übrig. |supergri 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Caftain (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Marc,

habt Ihr´s gut! 
Hört sich fast an wie bei der Bundeswehr!:

*"Es klingt wie eine Sage noch 39 Tage!!!" (harr,harr)*

Bei unserer "Shannoncrew" fangen in zwei Wochen die ersten "Vormeetings" an (zum äußtersten "Leidwesen" unserer Frauen)!

Die Eisenbahnbrücke über den "Suck" macht mir auch noch ein wenig "Kopfzerbrechen"#c . 
Letzte Reise sind wir mit einer "Caprice" durch den Mountain-River geschippert. 
Da wurde es schon "etwas enger"!!! 

Diesesmal haben wir eine "Elegance" gebucht (Nummer größer). Hoffentlich reicht der Airdraft aus!?
Na ja, Mut zur Lücke!!:vik:  

Viel Spaß noch für Dich und Deine Crew auf Eurer Reise und lass Hechte übrig!!!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain (Horst)


----------



## Pikefisher (2. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> 
> habt Ihr´s gut!
> Hört sich fast an wie bei der Bundeswehr!:
> ...


 
Dafür sind wir dann da, wenn ihr drüben seid. #h 




Caftain schrieb:


> Bei unserer "Shannoncrew" fangen in zwei Wochen die ersten "Vormeetings" an (zum äußtersten "Leidwesen" unserer Frauen)!


 
Unser erstes Treffen war schon Anfang Oktober 2006. Danach regelmäßig 1-2 mal pro Monat.




Caftain schrieb:


> Die Eisenbahnbrücke über den "Suck" macht mir auch noch ein wenig "Kopfzerbrechen"#c .
> Letzte Reise sind wir mit einer "Caprice" durch den Mountain-River geschippert.
> Da wurde es schon "etwas enger"!!!


 
Kopf einziehen, Augen zu und durch :q 




Caftain schrieb:


> Diesesmal haben wir eine "Elegance" gebucht (Nummer größer). Hoffentlich reicht der Airdraft aus!?
> Na ja, Mut zur Lücke!!:vik:


 
Siehe Bild, ist zwar nicht die Eisenbahnbrücke, aber die Hebebrücke in Roosky im Mai 2004. Ebenfalls mit einer Elegance.




Caftain schrieb:


> Viel Spaß noch für Dich und Deine Crew auf Eurer Reise und lass Hechte übrig!!!


 
Besten Dank, und werd ich machen, das mit dem Hechte übrig lassen. Sind ja genug da. Und da unser Motto - Catch and Release - ist, bleibt das auch so.


Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain (Horst) [/quote]


Grüsse in die Südpfalz aus dem sonnigen Ländle (Vbg)
Marc


----------



## saschuh (13. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo ,

sind am Mittwoch im Heimathafen Krefeld eingelaufen :c .
Die Tour war wieder absolut klasse . In 10 Tagen hatten wir einmal Regen und das war am Dienstag , so ca. 0,05 ml pro Quadratmeter . 
Genau 60 Hechte durften wir über die Bordwand von unserem Dinghi heben . Jeden Hecht Hecht natürlich zwei mal , weil alle wieder zurückgesetzt wurden #6 . Die Größen waren zwischen 40 und 104 cm . Die zwei Größten Hatten wir in Carrick (100cm) und im Lough Kilglas (104cm) :vik: . Ich muß sagen , nicht nur weil wir dort den größten Hecht hatten , Kilglas ist für mich der schönste Ort am Shannon   . Die Fahrt zwischen Lough Boderg und Kilglas und der See selber einfach ein Traum #6 .

Aber einen Aufreger :r  muß ich euch auch schildern .
Wie mir Michael und Birgit von Waveline erzählten , kamen letzte Woche Schweizer zum Auschecken und hatten einen Hecht von über 100cm im Staukasten . Sie baten die Crew von Waveline um eine Kühlbox , damit sie den Fisch mit in die Schweiz nehmen können #q . Die Bitte wurde aber abgelehnt , da sie krass gegen die Bestimmungen verstoßen haben , sollten sie selbst schauen wie sie den Fisch in die Schweiz bekommen . Hier nochmal ein großes Danke an Sven und seiner Crew , dass sie dieses Abschlachten nicht unterstützen :m #6 . Ich frage mich wozu Bestimmungen , zum Erhalt der Hechte , gemacht werden , wenn sich solche Schwachköpfe nicht daran halten . Ich finde es zum :v  . Wir sollten bedenken : WIR SIND NUR GÄSTE UND HABEN UNS AUCH ALS SOLCHE ZU VERHALTEN  .

Genug gemeckert , es war eine super Tour   und ich kann es kaum erwarten am 23.5. in den Flieger von Air Lingus zu steigen .

Gruß aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## Pikefisher (14. April 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Sascha,

erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurem Erfolg. Das hoffe ich natürlich auch für uns. Mal gucken.  

Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich bei Waveline buche. Weil Sven, Anita und der Rest nicht alles erdulden, was die Gäste so wollen, die damit über die Bestimmungen, Rechte und Pflichten eines Gastes, Fischers, etc. bestimmen wollen.

Es ist gut so, dass man uns (den Urlaubern, und nicht nur denen) Einhalt gebietet. Was wären die schönen Flüsse nur ohne die Hechte, die zwar "geborgen" und dann aber nie wieder in die Fluten "lebend entlassen" werden.

Übrigens, schade um den schönen Hecht, den man dann wahrscheinlich (so vermute ich) tot in den Shannon zurückschmeissen musste. Pfui teufel, denen, die es diesen Schweizern gleichmachen. Auch von mir ein :v über diese Schmach, die uns "echten" Fischern (Catch and Release) den Ruf verderben.

LG
Marc


----------



## Roach (9. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo,

am Freitag gehts nun endlich los. Weiß einer der COS Erfahrenen ob es dort einen Tackle Shop gibt, wo man ein paar Maggots etc. kaufen kann ?;+;+;+;+


Gruß Roach


----------



## Breamhunter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Roach schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Freitag gehts nun endlich los. Weiß einer der COS Erfahrenen ob es dort einen Tackle Shop gibt, wo man ein paar Maggots etc. kaufen kann ?;+;+;+;+
> 
> ...



Direkt am Hafen #h Der Altölshop soll auch dichte bei sein|supergri
Guckst du hier


----------



## Pikefisher (9. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

in CoS gibts es einen Takle Shop direkt am Shannon. Von den Marinas ESL und CC direkt am Fluß entlang bis zur Brücke. Dann direkt rauf auf die Brücke und gleich mal linkerhand findet ihr den Tackle Shop. Da bekommt ihr fast alles was ihr braucht.

Übrigens: Mein Reisebericht vom Mai 2007 ist endlich online. Nachzulesen unter http://pikefisher.doingdirect.com

LG und Petri Heil
Marc


----------



## Roach (10. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Pikefisher,

vielen Dank. Werden beim ersten Guinness an Dich denken.


Gruß

Roach


----------



## Pikefisher (11. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Und gleich schräg gegenüber auf der rechten Seite, gibt es schon das erste Pub, gleich nach der Bäckerei.#g

Petri Heil

Marc


----------



## Breamhunter (11. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Pikefisher schrieb:


> Und gleich schräg gegenüber auf der rechten Seite, gibt es schon das erste Pub, gleich nach der Bäckerei.#g
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Marc



Dann sollen sich mal die anderen um das Angel-tackle kümmern:q
Ich gehe dann zum Bäcker#h


----------



## Roach (11. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Dann sollen sich mal die anderen um das Angel-tackle kümmern:q
> Ich gehe dann zum Bäcker#h


 


Ja ne is klar, pass auf das Du die richtige Tür triffst und nicht im Pub landest, in dem Du ja gar nicht weißt was da willst #d ! 

Dafür ist die Maggi Box wie immer meine. :g 


Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (13. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo "Wunstorfer" Crew,

alles Gute noch mal in Carrick on Shannon bei Eurer Tour! 

Wir sind in genau 4 Wochen in Portumna und beginnen dort unsere Fahrt Richtung Norden (bis Athlone).
Alle Vorbereitungen laufen bereits in der "heißen Phase"!

Hoffentlich viel Spaß und viel Petri für Euch!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain


----------



## Breamhunter (13. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo "Wunstorfer" Crew,
> 
> alles Gute noch mal in Carrick on Shannon bei Eurer Tour!
> 
> ...



Wünsch ich Euch auch alles. Und grüßt J.J.Hughes und die Hechte im River Suck von uns. #h


----------



## Roach (13. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo "Wunstorfer" Crew,
> 
> alles Gute noch mal in Carrick on Shannon bei Eurer Tour!
> 
> ...


 
Petri Dank und Danke noch mal an alle für die Tipps.#6

Werden nach eventueller Rückkehr berichten.

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (13. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Wunstorfer,

Danke auch noch mal und alles gute Jungs!!!!,

amüsiert euch schön!!! Viel Spaß in "the anchorage bar"!!!!

Würde mich freuen wenn wir (die "Bellemer Shannoncrew") nach Eurer Fahrt "etwas" von Euch hören würden!? 

Bis dann "Allzeit eine Hand Wasser unter dem Kiel" und das nötige etwas Glück um unbeschadet nach "" Fu....g Old Germany"" zurückzukehren|bla:!!!!!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz 

Caftain (und "Bellemer Shannoncrew")


----------



## Roach (21. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Moin an allen Iren,

sind zurück in good old Germany. Werde mal versuchen am Wochenende, nachdem ich die Strapazen:q abgebaut habe, noch etwas auf den Bildschirm zu kriegen.


Gruß
Roach

PS Anchorage Tipp hat angeschlagen#g


----------



## Caftain (22. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Wunstorfer Crew,

schön dass Ihr wohlbehalten nach good old Germany zurück gekommen seid.
Unsere "heiße Phase" hinsichtlich der Vorbereitungen läuft gerade an (noch 2,5 Wochen)!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain

P.S.: Ich wusste, dass "the anchorage" bar für Euch genau "das Richtige" ist!!


----------



## Breamhunter (22. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich wusste, dass "the anchorage" bar für Euch genau "das Richtige" ist!!



Aber die Dunnes Bar ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern|bigeyes
Haben wir leider erst am letzten Abend mitbekommen|gr:


----------



## Breamhunter (23. September 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Bevor Kollege Roach hier zulangt, muß ich schon mal einen zum Besten geben


----------



## Caftain (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo an alle "Iren",

vorsorglich melde ich mich schon mal für die nächsten zwei Wochen ab! 

Am kommenden Mittwoch geht es bei uns los nach Portumna!
Das Schicksal hat es so gefügt, dass wir zwei Tage früher auf "der Insel" anreisen können!!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch bei Allen bedanken (vor allen bei den Wunstorfern und Pikefisher/Marc), die uns mit Tips und Ratschlägen bei unserer Vorplanung zur Seite gestanden sind!

Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Das Schicksal hat es so gefügt, dass wir zwei Tage früher auf "der Insel" anreisen können!!



Ihr armen Schweine. Das ist ja ein Skandal. Das letzte mal hatten wir ja auch so ein Pech. Gebucht hatten wir eine Mountain-Star. War (leider) nicht vor Ort. So mußten wir uns mit 3 Leuten für den gleichen Preis auf einer Elegance rumquälen:q 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, gute Fänge, und einigermaßen Wetter. Kannst ja nach Rückkehr mal berichten#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Oh wie ich euch beneide. Ich wünsch euch einen schönen Urlaub. |wavey:


----------



## schönwetterangler (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

So ,

nun mal Butter bei de Fische ....#c

Frage an die Wunstorfer ? Was ist außer Altölkontrolle den so
Hechtmäßig gelaufen ????

Gruß Schönwetterangler |wavey:


----------



## Roach (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



schönwetterangler schrieb:


> So ,
> 
> nun mal Butter bei de Fische ....#c
> 
> ...


 

Moin Schönwetterangler,

die Hechtbestände haben wir natürlich auch kontrolliert. Sind sicher noch welche drin.#6 Werde mal Gelegenheit noch paar Sätze schreiben. Bin leider momentan in anderen Dingen eingebunden.|krach:

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Jungs,
wir sind seit gestern Abend wieder zurück!!! 

Die Bellheimer Shannon-Crew meldet sich zurück in den Kreis der (auserwählten) "Irlandbefahrer"!

Obwohl wir vor Fahrantritt den äusserst schmerzlichen Verlust unseres Smutes (konnte aus zwingenden privaten Gründen kurzfristig nicht teilnehmen) verkraften mussten, war die Fahrt für uns ein voller Erfolg!

Ich werde mich an dieser Stelle detaillert äussern, wenn sich die Zeit bietet! 

Gruß caftain


----------



## Caftain (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo da draußen,

unsere Fahrt ist nun schon seit fast zwei Wochen beendet. So allmählich holt uns der Alltag wieder ein! Ich möchte jetzt doch schon mal ein bißchen erzählen:
Die Zeit in Irland war sehr schön. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir richtig Glück. Geregnet hatte es nur ein einziges Mal für kurze Zeit!
In den zehn Tagen auf unserem Boot fischten wir insgesamt zwanzig Hechte.
Einige davon erwischten wir im River Suck. "Schöne" waren auch dabei: 96cm mit knapp 10 Pfund z.B. und einige über 70 cm waren dabei. 
Unser Navi setzte übrigens einen absoluten "Killerwobbler" ein, der sehr fängig war (Hechtdesign, zweigliedrig, 16 cm)!
Unser Navi fing außerdem an der Pollboyschleuse im "Suck" noch eine wunderschöne Brown trout von 33 cm auf kleinen Wobbler.
Der Tipp von Marc war übrigens Gold wert: 
Mit dem Dinghi (leider nur zweimal eingesetzt) fingen wir vor Conmacnoise insgesamt vier Hechte an der Schilfkante.
Vom Landschaftlichen her gefiel uns allerdings der Upper Shannon besser, der uns mit seinen kleinen Seen abwechslungsreicher erschien.
Alles in allem waren wir aber sehr zufrieden!
Eine kleine technische Panne gab es auch: 
Kurz vor Fahrtende viel die Heizung bei uns aus.Wir musten warten bis am nächsten Morgen ein Mechaniker zum reparieren nach Ballinasloe raus kam.
Unsere Lieblingskneipe war in Shannonbridge: Killeens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain


----------



## Breamhunter (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Unsere Lieblingskneipe war in Shannonbridge: Killeens



Schöner, gemütlicher Laden#6
Mußtet ihr auch 5 Fotoalben vom Wirt durchblättern|supergri
Am besten wenn abends um 22.30 uhr ne Oma neben Dir steht und ein Pfund Butter und ein Brot einkauft.|rolleyes

Wie Du schon sagst, ist es in der Carrick-Ecke sehr viel abwechlungsreicher. Bei uns ging es schon besch.... los. Flug Verspätung, von Dublin nach Carrick über 4 Std. Fahrt (Direkter Weg war wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.) Abends um 21.00 Uhr am Boot. Schnell das nötigste eingeholt, und dann mit Vollast in die Anchorage-Bar (geiler Schuppen|supergri) Pro Mann 5 Pint Guinness inhaliert um anschließend auf dem Boot meinen Geburtstag mit 1,5 Flaschen Whisky zu feiern. Nächsten morgen erst mal ganz locker zur Anmeldung geschlappt, um die Formalitäten zu erledigen. Dann nochmal richtig für 200,- Euronen eingekauft, und gegen Mittag das erste mal das Aggregat hochgefahren. Fragt mich bitte nicht nach irgendwelchen Städte- oder Seenamen wo wir überall waren. Ich weiß nur, daß wir im Boyle-River ca. 30 Hechte gefangen haben. Der größte um und bei 80 cm. Am letzten Abend waren wir nochmal in der Dunnes-Bar. Auch nicht schlecht:q
Ich denke nächstes mal gehts wieder nach Carrick. Auf dem Foto ist Organisator Roach mit einem 90er zu sehen.


----------



## Caftain (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Breamhunter,

bei der alten Dame im Killeens muss es sich bestimmt um Bridget handeln (83 Jahre alt). Sie wechselte bestimmt innerhalb einer Viertelstunde in Seelenruhe die stark befahrene Straße fünf mal. Wir machten uns richtig Sorgen um sie!
Kai unser Navi hielt im Supermacs öfters mal die Tür auf. "God bless you" hieß es dann jedesmal|bla:! Wenn sie schlechte Laune hatte, schlug sie schon mal mit ihrem Stock nach den Beinen:q!
Wir fanden es bei Killeens übrigens urgemütlich. Die Alben mussten wir auch gucken! Jimmi hatte auch Rätselspiele auf Lager, die wir lösen solten!
Wir bekamen auch das Fangbuch vorgelegt, wo wir uns eingetragen haben! Man teilte uns die Internetadresse von Shannonbridge mit! 
Ich war sehr erstaunt, als ich die Homepage besuchte und bemerkte dass wir unter den aktuellen Fängen aufgeführt waren! 

Tolle Fische habt Ihr ja gefangen! Meinen herzlichen Petri!:m

Die Jungs und ich machen sich auch schon Gedanken über die nächste Tour. Wahrscheinlich wird es Frühjahr 2009 werden!
Wir machen uns schon Gedanken wo es hin gehen soll!?
Carrick on Shannon finden wir auch Spitze. Vielleicht rentiert sich ja die Strecke Carrick nach Bellburet über den B&B-Kanal?
Oder gleich in den Erne?
Warst Du schon mal da?


Mfg aus der Südpfalz
caftain (Horst)


----------



## Breamhunter (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Oder gleich in den Erne?
> Warst Du schon mal da?
> (Horst)



Am Erne von Belturbet aus waren wir einmal. Ist Gewässermäßig alles  sehr verwinkelt aber landschaftlich auch sehr schön. Allerdings ist alles sehr zivilisiert (Nordirland). In Enniskillen liefen jede Menge Englischer Soldaten mit MPi im Anschlag rum. (War noch zu Zeiten der IRA#d) So einen richtig schönen schmierigen Pub sucht man da oben vergebens:q Zu empfehlen ist der Woodford-River. Ist der Anfang (oder das Ende#c) vom Shannon-Erne-Waterway. Schniepel-Hechte ohne Ende. Wir bleiben doch lieber im "richtigen Irland":vik:


----------



## Caftain (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Alles klar breamhunter,:m

ich werde die Sache mit den Jungs überdenken! Letzte Tour gab es rege Bautätigkeiten rund um Carrick!
Wäre doch auch mal schön zu sehen was die Iren mit den EU-Mitteln in der Vergangenheit umgestzt haben!:q
Wie war es eigentlich im Mountain-River!? 
Wir fanden es "nur geil"! 

Mfg caftain


----------



## Roach (1. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Alles klar breamhunter,:m
> 
> Wie war es eigentlich im Mountain-River!?
> Wir fanden es "nur geil"!
> ...


 

Hallo,

muss auch mal wieder was beibringen, nachdem Breamhunter nun meine Hack.... veröffentlicht hat, ist das mit der Anonymität wohl vorbei. Mountain-River, ging gar nicht. Voller Kraut, falsche Jahreszeit. Sonst super Ecke.

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (2. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

so schlimm schaut die Hack..... auch wieder nicht aus!! 
Vielen Dank mit dem Tipp über die Verkrautung im Mountain-River.
Wahrscheinlich hatten wir richtig Glück und die richtige Jahreszeit! 
Ich habe mich entschieden meinen persönlichen "Gesichtselfmeter" auch etwas "preiszugeben" und Euch mein gefangenes "96er Moped" zu zeigen (ich hoffe, dass mir das Hochladen gelingt!?)

Mfg
Caftain


P.S: Navi wird kein Haar an mir "Angeber" lassen, wenn er das Foto sieht, Sorry Kai:vik:!!!


----------



## Breamhunter (2. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*



Caftain schrieb:


> Hallo Roach,
> so schlimm schaut die Hack..... auch wieder nicht aus!!


Nüchtern sieht er noch besser aus

Hallo caftain
Geht doch, Glückwunsch. Wo ist denn der Sportsfreund, dessen Mütze noch an dem Wobbler hängt:q
Was für einen Kahn hattet ihr denn ?
Morgen abend ist bei uns irischer Abend mit Live-Mucke und (endlich mal wieder) ordentliches Guinness.|jump: Werden wir nochmal den Urlaub revue passieren lassen:m


----------



## Caftain (2. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Jungs,

die Aktion mit den Bildern haben wir schon hinter uns:vik:: ca. 1000 Bilder (überarbeitet und "Ehefrauen-zensiert", "garagenintern", Irland typische Getränke und viel Spaß)!!!!!!

Ich wünschen euch auch viel Spaß Jungs!!!

Die Mütze ist übrigens von unserem Navi! 

Beim Einkurbeln seiner Montage, sowie hilfreichem Handling auf engem Raum beim Landen des Fisches blieb seine Mütze hängen!

Wir hatten übrigens die Elegance Nr. 6 (Portumna)

Mfg
caftain


----------



## Roach (2. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Sieht zwar nüchtern besser aus, aber kaum zu ertragen.|gr:

Gruß

Roach


----------



## Caftain (2. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Hallo Roach,

ich gebe Dir irgendwo recht!

"Captains Order bleibt captains Order" oder!!!!????:q:q!!

Wir hatten im Thema: 

- " vorausschauende interne verbindliche Absprachen", 
- " Informations- und Anweisungsstrukturen"

 :q"kleinere Kommunikationsprobleme" (Captains Leid |uhoh:!!!):q

Wir werden in der Hoffnung über den B&B Canal noch etwas Näheres zu erfahren (2009 ist noch lang) noch etwas recherchieren! Würde uns freuen wenn Ihr uns unterstützen könntet!

Mfg
caftain


----------



## Breamhunter (3. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Na gut, damit jetzt alle Hack..... beieinander sind hier nochmal eins von mir (nüchtern, wie immer :q). Ein guter Meter aus dem River Suck. Vom Cäptn muß ich auch nochmal ein Foto suchen.
@ Roach: Keine Angst, kein Foto von morgens 02.30 Uhr in Carrick|sagnix


----------



## JetFunnel (6. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

Na, na, na!

Das Bild ist gefaked!

Die richtigen Bilder sehen so aus:

Gruß von NAVI 

Tolle Barsche...#6

:m


----------



## Caftain (6. November 2007)

*AW: Irland 07*

#q Hallo Navi,
ich wusste es! 
Das konntest Du dir wieder nicht verkneifen! Außerdem hast Du jetzt die Anonymität der Crew preisgegeben!:r

Gruß der gedemütigte Captain (Caftain)

P.S: Warte nur, in einer Stunde stehe ich vor deiner Tür!!:g


----------

